# Cubs 2005 pricing entire product line



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I posted in another thread information which no doubt will be useful, its a complete Cub price list for the entire line ...

You can find the file in this thread towards the bottom....


http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7949


Ducati


----------

